
"We're just like YouTube," Megaupload lawyer tells Ars - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2012/01/were-just-like-youtube-megaupload-lawyer-tells-ars.ars
======
ttt_
The debate here should not be wether Megaupload is or isn't guilty of
infrigiment. But really why the following approach mentioned in the article
was not pursued in favor of the blunt takedown and arrest:

 _Megaupload should have been served with DMCA takedown notices (the site did
have a registered DMCA agent, as required by law, though not until 2009). If
rightsholders believed that was insufficient, they should have conferred with
Megaupload's US counsel (the company has retained US attorneys for some time
before the current action). And if that wasn't satisfactory, a civil copyright
infringement lawsuit should have been filed, one that would not have taken the
site down first and asked questions later._

